# Cougar sighting



## brookvillescott (Aug 15, 2010)

Had a buddy said he seen a cougar around his farm which is around the Brookville area. He was telling me they are starting to get confirmed reports of them in areas around here. Anybody seen or heard anything about this.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Get ready for some off the wall responses.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

yea well my best swamp for ducks the farmer told me that theres a big cat running around 

my question is can you shoot them 



watch out it comming right for you


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It is really amazing how often this topic gets brought up.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I did read an article in the Dayton paper about an elderly fellow who said that there is a population along the Ohio River and claimed that they exist in Miami County. I can believe that they exist in the southern part of the state, but they would have been noticed up here. It's always possible that one strayed away from someplace, but the habitat is not ideal around these parts.

They were native to this area before the 19th century.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Take a look at this map. Take comfort in knowing that every other instance you hear of cougar sightings anywhere near here is complete & utter BS. 

Released pets don't count. I know someone who owned a tiger, bear & lion. The tiger escaped and killed some nearby horses, apparently for the fun of it.


This does not mean tigers are making a comeback in Ohio.




http://www.cougarnet.org/bigpicture.html


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

About 15 yrs ago, I was driving down to IN with a buddy to go rabbit hunting. There was 6 inches of snow on the ground. Just before crossing over the Whitewater River on I-275, we both spotted an animal sitting by a ditch out in the open field. We both said 'did you see what I think I just saw'.
It took us awhile to get turned around and go back with the snow and by then whatever it was was gone. Back then we both had pretty good eyes. To this day, I'd swear what I saw was a cougar sitting in the snow. Who knows?


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

fallen513 said:


> Take a look at this map. Take comfort in knowing that every other instance you hear of cougar sightings anywhere near here is complete & utter BS.


The map is of "confirmed sightings" which are difficult to obtain in an area where there might be a small population or just a single animal moving through.

There was a Black Bear sighting in Clermont County a few years back.... anything is possible.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> Take a look at this map. Take comfort in knowing that every other instance you hear of cougar sightings anywhere near here is complete & utter BS.
> 
> Released pets don't count. I know someone who owned a tiger, bear & lion. The tiger escaped and killed some nearby horses, apparently for the fun of it.
> 
> ...


 ok so what your saying theres no cougers in ohio ....


so then theres no bears in ohio either


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Here we go again...LOL....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Lets make sure were talking about a couger/mountain lion vs a bobcat, plenty of those around in rural parts of Ohio. Back in the late 70's a friend of mine took a picture with 4 witnesses of one within a mile of downtown Dayton, DNR was shocked and said the picture must have been a fake. Some time later he told me it got hit by a car and made the news.

Salmonid


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

TeamPlaker said:


> The map is of "confirmed sightings" which are difficult to obtain in an area where there might be a small population or just a single animal moving through.
> 
> There was a Black Bear sighting in Clermont County a few years back.... anything is possible.


Heck, ODNR was out on our apartment property 4 years back making a mold of a couple black bear tracks that a resident who was a hunter found on a path and called them,,,,,,, and i live right on the border of summit/cuyahoga county just on the outside of the cuyahoga national forest!!!!!
So who knows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

There was a Black Bear sighting in Clermont County a few years back.... anything is possible. 


Can't speak to the cougars but, there was a confirmed siting of a black bear in Warren Co. I think it was this year in the Spring, not far from my house. It was shown on video tape on the news. The bear was off Township line road not far from old 122 between Waynesville and Lebanon. They said it was probably a young male that had been run off by momma and was looking for it's own turf.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

> ...it is extremely unlikely that undiscovered cougar populations exist. Throughout North America, even where small populations are known to exist, bona fide sightings are uncommon, but evidence of their existence, such as tracks, scat, scrapes, road-kills and train collisions, accidental captures, documented depredation cases, prey kills, photographs taken by trail cameras, cougar carcasses from poaching and other accidents, and photographs of cougars occasionally treed by hound hunters are easily obtained.






It ....is ....extremely ...unlikely ...that ...undiscovered ...cougar ...populations ...exist.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Sam the monkey in loveland was owned by my grandfather along with a tiger kept as a house pet.. There's people with alligators, bears, and venemous snakes in homes and propertys in some of the most random locations like blanchester and some pet owners aren't as responsible as they think they are!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

firstflight111 said:


> ok so what your saying theres no cougers in ohio ....
> 
> 
> so then theres no bears in ohio either




Don't be confused. There are bears in Ohio. This is a _fact_. 

There are not cougars in Ohio. Until proven false, this is also a _fact_.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Buzzin said:


> Sam the monkey in loveland was owned by my grandfather along with a tiger kept as a house pet.. There's people with alligators, bears, and venemous snakes in homes and propertys in some of the most random locations like blanchester and some pet owners aren't as responsible as they think they are!



I loved Sam. He smoked a lot. I used to give him sour gum & watch him make faces. He was an orangutang. He would also rip your arms & face off if you weren't careful.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Haha yes I knew of some tug-o-wars story's with Sam and I'm pretty shure he went undefeated for his life time!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

......now if I could only get these damn snipes off my property......


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> ......now if I could only get these damn snipes off my property......



Don't worry about those snipes. They are a main food source for the black panthers running around.


----------



## brookvillescott (Aug 15, 2010)

I guess they are in Indiana they also have found Wolves here. According To Dnr as of March 2010 they have to investigate every case of a cougar sighting..One of the Wolves had stamp in its ear I believe from Wisconsin where it migrated from., The Indiana DNR is no longer in denial and has a documentation procedure in place. Here is a link about it http://thenewsdispatch.com/articles/2010/05/14/sports/doc4becd0101be67030858574.txt


Here is another teacher hunting in a deer stand took a picture of one below his stand
http://www.thebraziltimes.com/story/1578453.html


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pets Scott. Pets.


----------



## brookvillescott (Aug 15, 2010)

No not all pets. this is from the newspaper . they are migrating here

http://crothersvilletimes.com/?p=230


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

brookvillescott said:


> No not all pets. this is from the newspaper . they are migrating here
> 
> http://crothersvilletimes.com/?p=230


Where do you think we are?  Not one state around us has an established population.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i hope there are couger in ohio. that give trapping a whole new game!


----------



## yslabs (Mar 4, 2008)

Funny this came up today. One of my employees reported seeing one yesterday morning. I took pictures of some tracks where it ran across the dam and thru the spillway. Western Pike co. Ohio. Tawny color phase.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Well,for one,the photo of the hunter up the tree and him not beeing treed by the "Cougar" is a real stretch.Do you think you can climb up to a tree stand and not leave a scent?A real "Cougar senses food up that tree when it smells you and will go investigate.Unless this fellow was attacked,this photo is Garbage.A hungry Cat will attack anything.Get ya some Hounds.That's the only way to get after "em.It'l go up a tree sooner or later,unless the Hounds get him first..

Roscoe


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Roscoe said:


> Well,for one,the photo of the hunter up the tree and him not beeing treed by the "Cougar" is a real stretch.Do you think you can climb up to a tree stand and not leave a scent?A real "Cougar senses food up that tree when it smells you and will go investigate.Unless this fellow was attacked,this photo is Garbage.A hungry Cat will attack anything.Get ya some Hounds.That's the only way to get after "em.It'l go up a tree sooner or later,unless the Hounds get him first..
> Roscoe


What??? I have deer walk past my stand all the time and not scent me. 
How do you know the cougar is hungry??? 10 years ago Ohio DNR said there were no bears around, maybe an occasional male is passing through ......different story now.
Never say never.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is good info Scott...read it all. Don't be a cougar-maniac.


http://www.cougarnet.org/Assets/CougarHysteria.pdf


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, Captain Buzz-Kill. I was hoping that something would kill all these damn deer that keep eating my plants.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lets keep the cougars and young boys, politics and the jokes about 911 out of this thread. We have deleted alot of threads already, If we have to keep on deleting, then this thread will be locked!!!! Thanks


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

steelheadBob said:


> Lets keep the cougars and young boys, politics and the jokes about 911 out of this thread. We have deleted alot of threads already, If we have to keep on deleting, then this thread will be locked!!!! Thanks



Let's just delete the entire thread, because truthfully I don't think any cougars are getting caught in Southwest Ohio.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> Let's just delete the entire thread, because truthfully I don't think any cougars are getting caught in Southwest Ohio.


Well then you should have nothing to worry about!


----------



## yslabs (Mar 4, 2008)

Bob; This thread is the exact reason that I have not posted since I joined this site in 2008 Also, the ODNR keeps some things to themselves Wouldn't want everyone running around trying to kill things, just to get their name in print.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Roscoe said:


> Look no further who flew the planes into the WTC.It looks like Ahab "Cougar"the Arab.How did he make it this way?
> Roscoe


Say what? I must have really missed something on here.
Wasn't this thread about critters?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> 10 years ago Ohio DNR said there were no bears around,


No, they never said that. It's always been known that there were a few residents.


----------

